

SOPA is back - thatcoolguy
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/03/rogers-cybersecurity-bill-broad-enough-use-against-wikileaks-and-pirate-bay

======
kposehn
The title is extremely misleading - it has nothing to do with SOPA and isn't
even close to it.

That said, there are some aspects of CISPA that are indeed alarming.

------
voxx
back? it goes into vote in less than 72 hours.

CISPA has been around for weeks, and it's really not that bad.

~~~
thatcoolguy
Not that bad?

How is "monitoring email, filtering content, or even blocking access to sites"
not bad?

CISPA would allow the government, companies and ISPs to have potential access
to your private information, all in the name of "Cybersecurity". Please tell
me how that isn't bad.

~~~
voxx
It's only going to be used when its appropriate and when the circumstances
call for it. I'm sorry you're misinformed in that you perceive this as a
surveillance bill when you have little to no actual knowledge on the topic,
but I'd like to reassure you, it's not SOPA, it's not PIPA, and in all
likelihood, it doesn't concern you.

~~~
littletables
I respectfully disagree.

This is a surveillance bill packed with purposefully vague language, and I
attended a Town Hall with House Intelligence supporters of the bill that
defended the need for its vague language - while telling the room of
engineers, founders, journalists and security professionals that it would help
defend the US against China and that we need the bill to protect us from
hackers that do infringement. They actually said this.

The room was flummoxed. But besides that fact that the people that created and
support the bill can't explain the difference between an ISP and a server, I'd
like to encourage you to look at what this bill does: allows Homeland Security
to obtain all the data on an individual and intercept - and alter or stop -
communications of anyone they suspect of "disrupting" a network. And no, there
is no concrete definition of network. In addition, it looks tailor-made to go
after individuals that publish security bugs or exploits as a means to get
these issues addressed.

The bill is also designed to protect companies that play ball with Homeland
Security, effectively undoing decades of privacy laws. There is nothing to
protect individuals, consumers, or users.

This is a serious problem. There are dozens of alarming articles from
respected media sources, plentiful online campaigns to stop CISPA, activism by
the EFF and Center for Democracy and Technology, attacks on pro-CISPA
companies by Anonymous, protests by the ACLU and Free Press - and 3/4 of a
million people have signed a petition to stop it.

Techdirt is a good resource to get up to speed:
<http://www.techdirt.com/blog/?tag=cispa>

